# Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address.



## Estorilblu (Mar 31, 2013)

I would be grateful if anyone could help I used to use a Laptop with windows 7 but the Pc was so slow surfing the net i think it had a virus so i bought a macbook Air with os x 10.8.3 i connected to wifi and was great using Safari but started not being able to find pages so i installed Google chrome which worked for a while and now doing the same thing failing to find server here is the exact message 
Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address.
Its becoming really annoying now having to press back and forward for pages to load or restart google 
I have my Apple Tv and printer connected to my wifi also but did this before i got the Apple tv
Thanks for any help.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Do any other computers experience this problem on the network?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try using a free DNS server and see if that changes anything:

http://theos.in/windows-xp/free-fast-public-dns-server-list/

To change those:

1) Open System Preferences
2) Click Network
3) Make sure Wifi is selected on left
4) Click Advanced button
5) Select DNS tab
6) Click + button add 8.8.8.8
7) Click + button add 8.8.4.4

Restart Mac.


----------

